# Como hacer puentes en Altium o en Protel ?



## joryds (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola, quisiera saber si es posible configurar alguna regla de diseño o alguna opción para crear puentes en la cara de los componentes cuando se está haciendo el ruteo en la capa Bottom layer.
Es decir, cuando no haya espacio por donde pasar la pista genere un puente si es posible sin pasar por los elementos.
Yo encontré una información que está escrita en francés creo y al parecer habla sobre el tema pero no entiendo ese idioma.

Comment router
• N'hésitez pas à remettre en cause des pistes si vous n'arrivez pas à terminer votre routage.
o Pour déplacer une piste, sans la rompre, tapez E (pour Edit), M (pour Move) et D (pour Drag).
o Pour déplacer un composant ou une piste en rompant la liaison, tapez E, M puis M (Move).
o Pour ajouter des cassures à une piste tapez E, M puis B (Break).
o Pour effacer une piste, tapez E puis D (pour Delete) et cliquez sur la piste.
Attention : ces actions "s'empilent", par exemple, si vous étiez en train de faire un routage interractif et que vous
appuyez sur E, M, D (mode Drag) puis sur E, D, vous êtes alors en mode Delete. Si vous faites un clic droit,
vous passez en mode Drag, encore un clic droit et vous passez au mode routage, un dernier clic droit pour
revenir au mode normal.
• Si il n'y a pas de solution pour passer, créez des STRAP (des fils sur la couche du dessus). Ce fil doit
toujours être droit, et les deux pistes auxquelles il est relié, doivent être en position.

Cliquez sur  ou appuyez sur P (pour Place) puis V (pour Via)
o Cliquez sur la fin de la première piste, une Via apparait
o Cliquez sur la fin de la deuxième piste, une deuxième Via apparaît.
o Sélectionnez la couche Top Layer . 
o Cliquez sur  , cliquez sur la première Via, et cliquez sur la deuxième.
Mission accomplie.
• Pour fixer votre carte sur le châssis, pensez à créer des pastilles pour pouvoir percer.
o Cliquez sur  ou appuyez sur P (Pour Place) puis P (pour Pad).
o Placez votre pastille (et agrandissez la si besoin)

En el PCB que se observa abajo hice los puentes que están en ROJO manualmente pero la idéa es que Protel o Altium haga eso mismo automáticamente sim utilizar las dos caras ya que no tengo a la mano una m{aquina que me haga la PCB en doble cara, la idea es utilizar las reglas de diseño de estos programas pero no se si es posible.
Agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## jmalvarez (Oct 3, 2007)

Ufff, vigila ese auto-routing, tienes pistas kilometricas.

Pues la solucion es bien simple, si solo fabricas el pcb a una cara (la bottom), usa la cara top para poner los puentes. Al Protel le da lo mismo si la fabricas tambien o lo implementas con cable o hilos.


----------



## joryds (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola jmalvarez, gracias por responder, para el ruteo yo utilizo la capa Bottom que es de color Azul y para los puentes que quiero hacer utilizo la capa TOP que está en Rojo demarcados por los óvalos y en la parte de los componentes, como puedes observar en la PCB que está arriba.

La idea es crear una regla que me pueda crear estos puentes en la capa Top automáticamente, para mi pareces estoy seguro que eso es posible porque haciendo todas la averiguaciones del caso  encontré las reglas de separación entre Pistas y Pad ,Via y Pad , Pistas y Via etc. Uno de los atractivos de este programa son las reglas de Diseño pero no son utilizados tal vez porque se ignoran.

Hola, aquí les dejo un manual completo del lenguaje Query, creo que está es la base para hacer la reglas de diseño antes mencionadas.

Espero que les sirva.

Saludos.


----------

